# OIP Robbery - Please Read If You've Had Equipment Stolen



## LTRAIN (Aug 21, 2008)

On Okaloosa Island Pier on Monday June 9, 2014 in the afternoon this joker pictured attempted to depart Okaloosa Island Pier in possession of a Black Van Staal that he did not own. The property owner went to pick up his rod and reel from the rail and found only the rod and a cobia jig lying on the deck. At this time guys on the Octagon conducted an assessment of people who looked suspicious and someone had noticed Trevor Wright earlier looking around at rods and reels on carts along the rail. Once we put two-and-two together resulting in a quick call up to the Pier Shack to notify the attendant on duty to stop Wright from departing. The next call was to Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office with an officer bringing this to a quick conclusion. 

The young man in the Niceville cap and basketball shorts is named Trevor Wright. The taller fellow goes by Michael. 

Wright attempted to explain that some guy had given him a 100.00 to steal the black Van Staal from the rail. However, when asked to identify him, he could only recall the guy in a dark t-shirt and no other distinguishing features... The other interesting part of this whole thing; Wright implicated Michael in the theft of YETI coolers. I had not heard of coolers missing but If you recognize these guys and are missing any equipment, I'm not saying they did it but...... they might know who did. 

Can't say it enough... if something or someone looks out of place please keep an eye out. And if you can post a pic of thieves caught on other piers so others can know what they look like. 

Lionell


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like it's Michael Clanton
https://www.facebook.com/michael.clanton.73

Here's Trevor Wright
https://www.facebook.com/trevor.wright.3517?fref=ts


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn pier rats.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

bunch of little ass hats


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Should be banned from all gulf piers. Only way to stop this type of thing from continuing to happen.


----------



## LTRAIN (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm thinking we really need to put their information out there, especially if they're taking stuff that that's not theirs. Pictures are an awesome first step. Once we're able to identify them then we will know them and their associates. Okaloosa is bad, but Navarre has had more incidents reported recently. There's one kid there who's been ripped off twice. For me that falls into the ridiculous category. And I think we can but a kink in their operations by just being aware and notifying the cops if something isn't quite right.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

They should post their picture on a wall of shame at the entrance of the pier. Similar to wanted posters.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

All could be avoided with the aid of a few good ass whippings at the house. This is assuming these delinquents have a mother and father that take an interest in them.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

We need to have them run off from decent folks. Shitheads like these make my blood boil. JOSH-I freakin LOVE the wanted poster idea.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Definitely do a wall of shame. Hell, the liquor store in Gulf breeze does it, why couldn't the pier? 

Or just the usual ass whooping by some folks on the pier.

On the other hand, who leaves a $700+ reel unattended?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

goheel said:


> Looks like it's Michael Clanton
> https://www.facebook.com/michael.clanton.73
> 
> Here's Trevor Wright
> https://www.facebook.com/trevor.wright.3517?fref=ts


Checking out those Facebooks .... I'm noticing Clanton is a member of the Facebook Group "_niceville, buy, sell, rent, trade_" https://www.facebook.com/groups/nicevillebuysellrenttrade/

Anybody missing a crossbow?


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Ive seen the scumbag in the niceville hat before.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

goheel said:


> Looks like it's Michael Clanton
> https://www.facebook.com/michael.clanton.73
> 
> Here's Trevor Wright
> https://www.facebook.com/trevor.wright.3517?fref=ts


Wow. That was fast :thumbsup:


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Post them pics. and your story to the all the pier's facebook pages.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What is it about this kind of crime and piers? Easy targets or what?

This area is full of turds like these. No way I would leave a VS out where somebody could snatch it.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> What is it about this kind of crime and piers? Easy targets or what?
> 
> This area is full of turds like these. No way I would leave a VS out where somebody could snatch it.


Exactly. Wouldn't be a story if you watch your gear. Problem solved


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

A lot of guys take 3 rods. Bait, mackerel, and "other". You stand by them 95% of the time. What do you do when you hook a fish that takes you around the pier? Honest people shouldn't have to live in paranoia because scumbags are lurking. Pays to have good friends and be a good friend.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Exactly. Wouldn't be a story if you watch your gear. Problem solved


 You shouldn't have to watch your shit every second, you should be enjoying your fishing trip. They should take that rod they stole the reel off of and whip em with it.... Little pricks


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Parents aren't disciplining them, schools can't, so I guess we can expect more of this. If these boys were afraid of going behind the woodshed this crap would not be happening.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe you should set up a sting. Put a few high $ rigs to the side and have a couple of guys watch then discreetly. Maybe if word got around that this is going on people would be too afraid to steal.
What happened to them anyway? Did the police arrest them?


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*thief*

The guy in the hat looks like he hasn't been in high school long. He probably plays on the baseball team. I'm sure his coach would love to know what this turd is doing this summer. I hate a thief.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sounds like a good place for a "bait & beat" on a bad day.Put the high dollar pole at the south end wait at the north end for it to come by.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Cracker said:


> You shouldn't have to watch your shit every second, you should be enjoying your fishing trip. They should take that rod they stole the reel off of and whip em with it.... Little pricks


I'm not saying they don't deserve a beat down, but I wouldn't take my eyes off a high dollar reel. I don't let my reels out of my sight on the beach and never leave them on beach by themselves. Last to go on beach and last to go back in rocket launchers. Have buddies usually at truck or on beach.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

A fitting reward for these little punks - throw them off the end of the pier.

Oh, well, cannot do that, but it makes a nice thought.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nitzey said:


> A fitting reward for these little punks - throw them off the end of the pier.
> 
> Oh, well, cannot do that, but it makes a nice thought.


Especially with the shark swarms that the media is relentlessly reporting.


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

welldoya said:


> Maybe you should set up a sting. Put a few high $ rigs to the side and have a couple of guys watch then discreetly. Maybe if word got around that this is going on people would be too afraid to steal.
> What happened to them anyway? Did the police arrest them?


guy didnt press charges he Walked Scott free no call to parents nothing


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Seems like a link to this thread should find its way to a niceville baseball coachs email...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorta looks like the guy on camera in the yak that was reported stealing crap if I remember correctly!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Definitely do a wall of shame. Hell, the liquor store in Gulf breeze does it, why couldn't the pier?
> 
> Or just the usual ass whooping by some folks on the pier.
> 
> On the other hand, who leaves a $700+ reel unattended?


 anyone and everyone. 

I've left my $1,000 - $1,500 set ups chilling on a rail or on the beach while I chased bait fish or had to use the restroom. granted there were people around who I knew well or at least had met before, but im sure in any kind of commotion on a pier gear can go missing. 

as a matter of fact, I know it can. In SoCal there was a string of events when the guys targeting Thresher sharks on the piers would hook up and when several of them were busy gaffing or netting a shark reels would go missing. 

that's one reason I always use a rod clamp on my reels. not because im afraid the seat will come loose and the reel will fly off, but its going to take someone a few extra seconds and a little more determination to steal the reel.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

dehook said:


> The guy in the hat looks like he hasn't been in high school long. He probably plays on the baseball team. I'm sure his coach would love to know what this turd is doing this summer. I hate a thief.


Yea, that would be worth the ride over just to watch him vomit from running man builders all day. 
But some people can't let go. He may have graduated this year or last, and just continues to wear his high school baseball cap because that was the best he ever was.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jason said:


> Sorta looks like the guy on camera in the yak that was reported stealing crap if I remember correctly!


They both look like little $hits but I dont think it's the same punk.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow,Treavor, you're building one helluva resume, boy.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Everybody in the panhandle should post these photos on their Facebook pages*

Post the photos on Facebook and other social media. 

With enough exposure, these kids won't or can't do it again.

Imagine if you were one of them just walking down the street and everybody was looking at you and pointing. Maybe somebody who recently lost tackle at the pier walks up behind you and kicks you in the butt.

All of the piers should ban them for life or at least post big, color photos of them with a warning. Maybe they aren't fishermen, just thieves who hang out on piers looking for something to steal.

I'd be willing to bet that these guys are already feeling some pain and regret.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> They both look like little $hits but I dont think it's the same punk.


You sure that is not the same kid? Looks like it to me.


----------



## Boatlessluke (May 14, 2014)

Nothing I hate more than a thief... They should be banned from the piers, and I like the sting operation idea, I think it could get a few thieves off the pier.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Boatlessluke said:


> Nothing I hate more than a thief... They should be banned from the piers, and I like the sting operation idea, I think it could get a few thieves off the pier.


Yeah, I don't understand it.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> anyone and everyone.
> 
> I've left my $1,000 - $1,500 set ups chilling on a rail or on the beach while I chased bait fish or had to use the restroom. granted there were people around who I knew well or at least had met before, but im sure in any kind of commotion on a pier gear can go missing.
> 
> ...



No, not anyone and everyone. I sure as hell wouldn't leave my $2000+ set ups unattended. I wouldnt go to pier alone either so that someone is able to watch them. I don't let my reels out of my sight when on the beach. And like I said they are last on beach and last off. I understand people catch fish and have to leave their gear but you need a better plan. BUT, we shouldn't have to worry about thieves either. Gotta prepare for them. Can't trust anyone


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i try to watch my stuff as much as i can but its impossible to watch it 100% of the time. when a big fish gets hooked or a school of something comes running throught and everyone gets excited its hard to think about your stuff. 

if i ever catch anyone stealing my stuff off the pier you will get your ass kicked and thrown off the pier. and i will deny everything.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*thief*

Yes, I'm sure his high school coach would love to know what his turds are doing this season. I just looked up Treavor on the Nieceville baseball roster and he played on the 9th grade baseball team last year. I'm guesing he will be on the JV or Varsity this year unless he is a quitter. He might not play this year with his new career and all.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

He probably sucks at stealing bases too.


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

good idea one of nicevilles football coachs fish at OIP alot i think il let him know about what happened the other day tommorrow when i see him


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

The daily news shared a pic of his on instagram. Is that anyones cooler? He cared enough to write his name on it


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)




----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ha...these little turds might get busted.

Just amazing, really.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

King Mike said:


> Wow


Now we're talkin!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*thief*

Well who knows, once his father finds out what his son has been doing, maybe he can get some control over his son. This might be the best thing that could happen to this kid. Kids do stupid things, but at least he is young and has time turn his life around before he gets hurt or killed by someone he is stealing from. Good job guys for getting the word out. :thumbup:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Micheal clanton must be a real badass! Especially after seeing this picture. Can't stand a thief!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Sounds like a good solid ass whippin' is in order for these boy. Sometimes the Lord speaks through mysterious ways......sometimes its at the hand of others.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

kids do some stupid things yes but stealing thats not stupid thats showing u are scum problem is these days they get in more trouble for getting into a bad fist fight than for stealing if that had been me i would have pressed charges and have had them hauled away in cuffs once a thief always a thief let them rot


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

MCNABB51BOI said:


> good idea one of nicevilles football coachs fish at OIP alot i think il let him know about what happened the other day tommorrow when i see him


Hell yes.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

had to get a little jab in...


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

weedline said:


> kids do some stupid things yes but stealing thats not stupid thats showing u are scum problem is these days they get in more trouble for getting into a bad fist fight than for stealing if that had been me i would have pressed charges and have had them hauled away in cuffs once a thief always a thief let them rot


+1 

Scum, not stupid. Unfortunately scum is often passed down from the parents (my experience). So I'm not 100% daddy is going to do anything.


----------



## mc248 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am Michael's dad and my question is how did this go from trevor stealing a reel on camera to Michael being a thief. Michael is a good kid that does nothing but eat sleep fish and hunt and has been fishing on that pier more than 11 years longer than most that have responded to this. Michael has no reason to steal a rod or reel he has an abundant supply available to him at the house besides the fact that the reel was stolen before he was at the pier. Now who do u believe a thief or a kid that was not there. All it takes is one stupid thing like this post to make a good kid go bad.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, no - it takes hanging out with thieves to become one. They aren't stealing to own, they are stealing to sell. I have a teenage son also, and it's always the parents who are the last to admit there is a problem with little snowflake.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

mc248 said:


> I am Michael's dad and my question is how did this go from trevor stealing a reel on camera to Michael being a thief. Michael is a good kid that does nothing but eat sleep fish and hunt and has been fishing on that pier more than 11 years longer than most that have responded to this. Michael has no reason to steal a rod or reel he has an abundant supply available to him at the house besides the fact that the reel was stolen before he was at the pier. Now who do u believe a thief or a kid that was not there. All it takes is one stupid thing like this post to make a good kid go bad.


Well, I suggest you look into your son a little more. He was not accused of stealing this reel. But he accused of hanging out with scum that are telling others that your son is stealing or has stolen coolers. So either your son is doing stuff you don't know about or he needs new friends. Probably a mixture of both.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Give him a break, his favorites list includes the big eared kenyan white house occupant. He obviously believes in "wealth redistribution" and that's why he was taking the reel, he's entitled to it !!!!!

Actually what can you do. If they walk free every time they get caught where's the deterrent from continuing this behavior? If you lay a finger on him guess who'll be going to jail? How can you enjoy a day of fishing if you constantly have to watch your equipment?

Rick


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

So let me get this straight. Trevor steels a reel and is hanging around the pier with the stolen reel. He doesn't just grab it and slip away? 

Then Michael comes up and they are both hanging out and Michael knows nothing about the reel? He is just an innocent bystander while the real thief secretly has a reel stashed somewhere on him or nearby?

Is that what your putting down here? I have raised kids and I know what I would do to mine if they fed me that line. They would regret ever making that story up. I have heard them all from my s**t's and their friends. Its only wrong if they can't lie their way out of it.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

If you read the first post, his friend said he was stealing yeti coolers.


----------



## mc248 (Mar 31, 2014)

Michael was not at the pier when the reel was stolen. Just because someone stands beside u that has stolen something does that make u guilty. And I would be the first to put my son away I put up with very little from my kids and they don't need for money so if that's your approach its in correct. I have been law enforcement for over 10 years and I see how it starts and finishes for kids. Would u go around advertising u stole a $900 reel.


----------



## mc248 (Mar 31, 2014)

gatorrodshop said:


> If you read the first post, his friend said he was stealing yeti coolers.


Ok so who do u believe a thief or a kid that has been fishing on the pier since he was around 7 years old?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

What does fishing on the pier since he was 7 have to do with moral character? .......


----------



## mc248 (Mar 31, 2014)

gatorrodshop said:


> What does fishing on the pier since he was 7 have to do with moral character? .......


Nothing but can u honestly say that u have never stood by someone that has stolen something on the pier no u can because I know I can't. So does that make u guilty.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

dehook said:


> Yes, I'm sure his high school coach would love to know what his turds are doing this season. I just looked up Treavor on the Nieceville baseball roster and he played on the 9th grade baseball team last year. I'm guesing he will be on the JV or Varsity this year unless he is a quitter. He might not play this year with his new career and all.


All it takes is that nice facial picture sent to the baseball coach with the story. If he goes to that school and he wears part of their uniform in the act of a crime, it involves his school life since he involved the school by wearing his school baseball hat. That might be a great way for weekly pier maintenance for the season if he wants to still play. That would just need to be a recommendation to his baseball coach for the rest of summer after baseball practice everyday.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

mc248 said:


> Ok so who do u believe a thief or a kid that has been fishing on the pier since he was around 7 years old?


Neither


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not God so I don't know everything. Your son is hanging out with a thief who was caught red handed. No doubt that your son is and was aware of what Trevor was going about doing. Where there is smoke there is usually fire as they say, so answer this one, is Trevor still welcome in your home?


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

mc248 - why is every post you have ever made on the forum buying or selling fishing equipment?


----------



## mc248 (Mar 31, 2014)

Kim said:


> I'm not God so I don't know everything. Your son is hanging out with a thief who was caught red handed. No doubt that your son is and was aware of what Trevor was going about doing. Where there is smoke there is usually fire as they say, so answer this one, is Trevor still welcome in your home?


Trevor has not been welcome in my house for over a year as i said i am law enforcement so there is not much that happens that I don't find out about. But I can not control who is at the pier when he gets there.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

ul412al said:


> mc248 - why is every post you have ever made on the forum buying or selling fishing equipment?


Good question.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

mc248 said:


> as i said i am law enforcement


Why are your posts in this thread inconsistent with any law enforcement person I have ever met?


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

mc248 said:


> Nothing but can u honestly say that u have never stood by someone that has stolen something on the pier no u can because I know I can't. So does that make u guilty.


First of all.......what? 
I CAN honestly say ive never stood by someone that has stolen something on the pier. And it most certainly does make me not guilty of anything. You cant even make a decent excuse, or look into it, or anything. 

I also dont know any dads that type "u" in place of "you." Youd probably be best off just shutting up, and not stealing anything else, since you dont know whos got their eyes on you.


----------



## mc248 (Mar 31, 2014)

ul412al said:


> mc248 - why is every post you have ever made on the forum buying or selling fishing equipment?


That has nothing to do with the situation at hand have me banded so be it. Everyone mite want to look at the legal issues that could arise for the forum by pictures and names being post on juveniles without consent.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Dang


I shook my magic eight ball and it said "This Thread Is Getting To Be Really Awesome."

Dang, indeed.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

mc248 said:


> That has nothing to do with the situation at hand have me banded so be it. Everyone mite want to look at the legal issues that could arise for the forum by pictures and names being post on juveniles without consent.


Why are YOU being defensive now? Lots of unanswered questions here.


----------



## mc248 (Mar 31, 2014)

gatorrodshop said:


> First of all.......what?
> I CAN honestly say ive never stood by someone that has stolen something on the pier. And it most certainly does make me not guilty of anything. You cant even make a decent excuse, or look into it, or anything.
> 
> I also dont know any dads that type "u" in place of "you." Youd probably be best off just shutting up, and not stealing anything else, since you dont know whos got their eyes on you.


I have looked into it pulled all his phone and text messages. There was nothing that would arise any suspicion he had any thing to do with it and the records were pulled off the computer not his phone so there was no way for him to have deleted them.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Shift just started---lets clean it up....:thumbsup:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

mc248 said:


> That has nothing to do with the situation at hand have me banded so be it. Everyone mite want to look at the legal issues that could arise for the forum by pictures and names being post on juveniles without consent.


I certainly hope you're typing from a phone. Good lord.


----------



## mc248 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ot


ul412al said:


> Why are YOU being defensive now? Lots of unanswered questions here.


Everyone needs to point the finger in the correct direction not at someone that was just trying to have fun fishing.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

mc248 said:


> I have looked into it pulled all his phone and text messages. There was nothing that would arise any suspicion he had any thing to do with it and the records were pulled off the computer not his phone so there was no way for him to have deleted them.


Did "forensics" do you a solid, and "pull" records from his computer overnight, or what?


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Bottom line, everything about this stinks. The story, the pictures, your posts. Where theres smoke, theres fire. Im removing myself from posting anymore about this. Ill see ya around the pier.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

It is an unfortunate situation but being law enforcement you know that being with a person that has committed a crime is the same thing as committing the crime itself. If you hang around dogs you will get fleas. Hopefully this experience will allow him to understand that you will be judged by the people you associate with.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

It's all fun and games until an IP address is traced.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Come on guys, he says his son is an angel so he must be..lol

Mc248, you're blind and looking just as quilt as your son with all you gear for sale. I don't fish the pier but I wouldn't be surprised if your son got taught a lesson soon


----------



## deadhead (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey mc248 can I just pay my ticket to you so I don't have to go to court?


----------



## mc248 (Mar 31, 2014)

gatorrodshop said:


> Bottom line, everything about this stinks. The story, the pictures, your posts. Where theres smoke, theres fire. Im removing myself from posting anymore about this. Ill see ya around the pier.


It only takes a few seconds to look at every call or text made from a phone and does it stink yes it does there is nothing worse than having something stolen from u. I would in no way attempt to cover for him if I thought he was involved.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

mc248 said:


> It only takes a few seconds to look at every call or text made from a phone and does it stink yes it does there is nothing worse than having something stolen from u. I would in no way attempt to cover for him if I thought he was involved.


You already did


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> Come on guys, he says his son is an angel so he must be..lol
> 
> Mc248, you're blind and looking just as quilt as your son with all you gear for sale. I don't fish the pier but I wouldn't be surprised if your son got taught a lesson soon


I have a suspicion that it's not the dad posting. Maybe that's just me.

Not to be serious, but one never knows who is behind a screen name. Could be a millionaire businessman or a fifth grader who wants to learn about catching bait or your neighbor. All of the folks I've met in person from here--several of them (quite literally) randomly--are nice. But there is that kind of random part of it that makes it interesting. Not the kind of place I would go to mess with folks.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> I have a suspicion that it's not the dad posting. Maybe that's just me.
> 
> Not to be serious, but one never knows who is behind a screen name. Could be a millionaire businessman or a fifth grader who wants to learn about catching bait or your neighbor. All of the folks I've met in person from here--several of them (quite literally) randomly--are nice. But there is that kind of random part of it that makes it interesting. Not the kind of place I would go to mess with folks.


I was thinking the same. Maybe it's the *** acting like his dad??

Hmm...all post are items for sale, can't type to save his life, claimed law enforcement rather quickly and grammar sucks.

Was it micheal Clanton or something like that? MC could be his initials, micheal clanton. 248? Maybe number of reels he stole


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> Was it micheal Clanton or something like that? MC could be his initials, micheal clanton. 248? Maybe number of reels he stole


Not hard to figure out. Numbers in usernames are often associated with birthdays or other significant dates or something like a jersey number.

It's the summer and kids are bored and on the internet. Never forget that people aren't stupid and pretty much anything that goes online is there until the sun blows up in a couple of billion years.

EDIT: Bad connection. And, if a person is committing a felony (even a series of misdemeanors) and taunting others online about that kind of behavior, it would take one or two calls to get law enforcement and the courts involved. Not my cup of tea, but that's a fact Jack (to borrow from Duck Dynasty).


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)




----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, if this is all a joke, it's a good one. And if it's not, I shudder to think what will happen.

Mods have the IP addresses and it's in their court.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

He sure has a lot of pictures of himself holding wads of cash on his instagram


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

i was there at the pier trevor went and got the reel outta micheals truck for 1 he claims he knew nothing about it :whistling:

trevor came on the pier pulling clantons cart but he acts like he doesnt know him ...ooooo he was just standing by him lol yeah right 

2 everyone kept telling clanton you better go talk to the cops clear your name .... do you think he went to the cops hell no he didnt even think about goin over there he wouldnt have nothing to do with it 

3 they started telling on each other saying the other had been stealing yeti coolers around town last year all kinds of stuff

but dont worry the pier has the video that will be posted soon that clearly shows trevor stealing the reel in HD by the way 

so MC248 if that is your son i suggest you get your damn story straight


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MCNABB51BOI said:


> i was there at the pier trevor went and got the reel outta micheals truck for 1 he claims he knew nothing about it :whistling:
> 
> trevor came on the pier pulling clantons cart but he acts like he doesnt know him ...ooooo he was just standing by him lol yeah right
> 
> ...


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*law and order.*

I can't wait for tomorrows episode. The cover up!::whistling:


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

mc248 said:


> Ok so who do u believe a thief or a kid that has been fishing on the pier since he was around 7 years old?


 for me i dont believe a thiefe a law enforcement officer or a kid fishing on the pier if they are involved in a thieft f them as a law enforcement officer if it was another kid i bet u would put him in cuffs if he was smoking a joint but no your son is good


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Isn't Forum member Jason a LEO in Okaloosa County? 

Surely Jason would be familiar with the alleged Officer Clanton if he had been on the force for more than 10 years.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Mc248 won't be able to reply until morning. It's past his bedtime.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> I have a suspicion that it's not the dad posting. Maybe that's just me.
> 
> Not to be serious, but one never knows who is behind a screen name. Could be a millionaire businessman or a fifth grader who wants to learn about catching bait or your neighbor. All of the folks I've met in person from here--several of them (quite literally) randomly--are nice. But there is that kind of random part of it that makes it interesting. Not the kind of place I would go to mess with folks.


WOW! I just read this thread from start to end. This is EXACTLY what I was thinking. The typos, content and grammar from MC248 were very suspicious. Even more obvious is all the items for sale from MC248! 

I am not usually a betting man. But I would be willing to bet my hypothesis! That is that MC248 is really the kid acting like dad. Sounds like he has been caught red handed or at least with "fleas on his back" (i liked that analogy). Seems to me like he either knows who stole it and he is guilty by association and/or has been steeling coolers also. So he has come on here trying to calm the waters of good honest people who are fed up with scumbag theives. If he could get the waters calmed down before people reach his real dad or baseball coach then he might avoid trouble. 

I will certainly follow this one to see!!!!

The fact is the forum is working though. People caught wind of thieves and pictures got posted and the story is working its way out. Sounds like consensus is Trevor is no doubt scum! Micheal is in question in front of a jury of fishing piers (pun intended, couldn't resist). If proven innocent, like he wasnt there, then hopefully he can walk back out on the pier and fish like the rest of yall. If figured guilty, which by association sounds that way at the very least, I hope he is banned from the pier! Nobody wants to go fish and constantly watch their stuff and not be able to enjoy a day of fishing. 

staying tuned!:thumbup:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

mc248 said:


> Trevor has not been welcome in my house for over a year as i said i am law enforcement so there is not much that happens that I don't find out about. But I can not control who is at the pier when he gets there.


So your son is hanging out with a kid that hasn't been welcomed at your house for a year? Is it your kid that is selling stuff on the traiding post? As a teacher of over 20 years i understand defending your kid and can't fault you on that, that's what parents do, but i would be checking that and any other activities out. 

A police officer should know very well that kids do a lot of things that their parents never know about. Most of my best kid's parents verify their children's behaivior when there is even the slightest question. I'm not saying your son was involved in this, but as a parent i would feel much better knowing than believing.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

mc248 said:


> That has nothing to do with the situation at hand have me banded so be it. Everyone mite want to look at the legal issues that could arise for the forum by pictures and names being post on juveniles without consent.


Is your grammar and spelling this bad in your police reports? By "in law enforcement" do you mean inmate?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Buddy says it's illegal for a cop to publicly talk about an ongoing case, at least in Arkansas it is. 

Wouldn't a real cop know that. 

I say that it is well established that this guy is the kid or not very smart.


----------



## LTRAIN (Aug 21, 2008)

OIP Van Staal thief: http://youtu.be/d4Hc2jDLM6c

For those of you sickened by watching a criminal do what it is they do I suggest you don't click on the YouTube link. For all others....enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

LTRAIN said:


> OIP Van Staal thief: http://youtu.be/d4Hc2jDLM6c
> 
> For those of you sickened by watching a criminal do what it is they do I suggest you don't click on the YouTube link. For all others....enjoy!!!!!!


Haha...busted...please defend that!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, he's going to get the dog sh-t kicked out of him by somebody.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Good gracious alive! Boy is caught on film red handed!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

LTRAIN said:


> OIP Van Staal thief: http://youtu.be/d4Hc2jDLM6c
> 
> For those of you sickened by watching a criminal do what it is they do I suggest you don't click on the YouTube link. For all others....enjoy!!!!!!


I hate a thief!!!!!! Kick his ass seabass!!!!


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

LTRAIN said:


> OIP Van Staal thief: http://youtu.be/d4Hc2jDLM6c
> 
> For those of you sickened by watching a criminal do what it is they do I suggest you don't click on the YouTube link. For all others....enjoy!!!!!!


 MC248, In spelling & grammar you can understand;

Yo, MC248, U B athinkin yo little sperm drip be a thief or whut!!!!
How many O dem fishin stuff U Been a sellin, U Been a steelin??
Next time U B down on da pier, U B awathcin out now ya hear…..


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok someone knew he was stealing and filmed it. Who filmed it?


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Security cameras on the pier. Lol


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya'll could always call "Daddy" and see who answers. He certainly has strewn his phone number all over the place. For example....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/penn-4200-ss-graphite-usa-351169/


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Someone put the camera, up watched him steel, it then took the camera down


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

That makes my blood boil. I would have been put in jail if I had been on the pier and turned around and seen him removing the reel from one of my rods. I don't care that I'm a woman I would have picked up one of the rods that was standing there and beat his ass down with it or until the rod broke. Which ever came first. As hard as people have to work for their money and a little piece of crap comes along with no regard and wants to steal someone else's property. Yep, I'd gladly go to jail at my age just to teach him a lesson.

There are a lot of things I can tolerate. But a thief is not one of them.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Pretty sure they were filming a review of the tape. Hope the little shit goes to jail!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Ya'll could always call "Daddy" and see who answers. He certainly has strewn his phone number all over the place. For example....
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/penn-4200-ss-graphite-usa-351169/


Call or text link. Could liven up the thread a little. :whistling:


----------



## Fishinmaniac (Jun 14, 2014)

Alright, im knew here but have always been checking the forums for reports and such. Me being a teenager and having read this thread from start to finish and I think I could say the MC248 is probably the kid. Don't take my word, but from past experiences and having known kids that parents were in the law enforcement. They think that they could get away with so much more so to me it would really not surprise me that this MC248 who claims to be the dad, is actually the kid. BTW I wanna say thanks to everyone who really make this forum great and I hope to be here and contribute for a very long time!


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Trevor Wright's FB profile says he "went" to the University of Florida and he also has a pic of Tim Tebow of all people in his Gator football jersey in his "Likes" list....


He's definitely the little "sweetheart" that was in the video stealing the reel off the rod...


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

And as for Michael Clanton, he seems to be your garden variety ******* trailer trash with at least one friend (Robert Boddy) who is a corrections officer and who's probably behind the Mc248 so-called LEO posts....


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Just realized forum member goheel posted both of their FB profiles so disregard this previous post...


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Trevor Wright (850) 517-7178


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> Ya'll could always call "Daddy" and see who answers. He certainly has strewn his phone number all over the place. For example....
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/penn-4200-ss-graphite-usa-351169/


This is rich


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anyone sent him a text saying hello from the pier.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

KnotForReel said:


>



Wonder if he was good at stealing bases?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

mc248 said:


> That has nothing to do with the situation at hand have me banded so be it. Everyone mite want to look at the legal issues that could arise for the forum by pictures and names being post on juveniles without consent.


What "_legal issues_" might those be?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> Someone put the camera, up watched him steel, it then took the camera down


huh?....maybe summer school would have been a better option???:whistling:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Say Sherlock, any image or text found on the internet is considered public domain and available to the public to use copy display and distribute unless it is copy righted, then you must obtain permission. The exception to that would be things like pornography and a long list of things found under Homeland Security regulations.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Wonder if he ever got hold of a gold van staal fly reel? Only like two ever been in this area.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Fishinmaniac said:


> Alright, im knew here but have always been checking the forums for reports and such. Me being a teenager and having read this thread from start to finish and I think I could say the MC248 is probably the kid. Don't take my word, but from past experiences and having known kids that parents were in the law enforcement. They think that they could get away with so much more so to me it would really not surprise me that this MC248 who claims to be the dad, is actually the kid. BTW I wanna say thanks to everyone who really make this forum great and I hope to be here and contribute for a very long time!


You realize that the site owners can track your address, I hope. Easy troll well played.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

throw them to the sharks


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Theyve got trevors picture on the wall, and "banned from pier" is written under it.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This is better than 7 seasons of The Shield........


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Steeling property valued at over $300 = third degree felony.

Impersonating an officer = second degree felony. 

Wonder if they could add interstate trafficking to that if any of the stolen goods sold online were knowingly shipped out of state? That would be the icing on the scumbag cake.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You can't $hit on your own front porch.
Meaning don't steal from the fisherman standing next to you on your favorite fishing pier and expect to be welcomed back next time you want to go fishing . 
I'm sure his future pier fishing expeditions were not thought of because of his youthful age, as he chose to steal someones expensive reel. The worst about it is the fact that this will follow him years down the road. People on the pier will remember his name for a long time. 
We all made mistakes as kids, and hard lessons had to be learned from it. It's called growing up. I hope he replaces the reel since he has been caught red handed. Admitting guilt goes along way with some folks. Admittiting your mistake could really help him out in this situation if done the correct way. Because who ever had their reel taken will eventually run into the thief, whether it be at the mall or walmart, in a small town you will cross paths at some point if not weekly. And he will always owe that man a reel. 
As a minor they are protected by youthful offender, so he will more than likely get a chance to improve mistakes he made. 
Sucks but, hard lessons learned are a way of life for all of us. I hope he chooses the right path.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chapman5011 said:


> You can't $hit on your own front porch.
> Meaning don't steal from the fisherman standing next to you on your favorite fishing pier and expect to be welcomed back next time you want to go fishing .
> I'm sure his future pier fishing expeditions were not thought of because of his youthful age, as he chose to steal someones expensive reel. The worst about it is the fact that this will follow him years down the road. People on the pier will remember his name for a long time.
> We all made mistakes as kids, and hard lessons had to be learned from it. It's called growing up. I hope he replaces the reel since he has been caught red handed. Admitting guilt goes along way with some folks. Admittiting your mistake could really help him out in this situation if done the correct way. Because who ever had their reel taken will eventually run into the thief, whether it be at the mall or walmart, in a small town you will cross paths at some point if not weekly. And he will always owe that man a reel.
> ...


Well, his name will pop up on any google search performed by employers, college administrators, the police, spouse, etc. from now on. Tough pill to swallow but it is what it is.

I had friends in boarding school who stole books and some things like that. Never was comfortable being around them after I saw said behavior.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> Well, his name will pop up on any google search performed by employers, college administrators, the police, spouse, etc. from now on. Tough pill to swallow but it is what it is.
> 
> I had friends in boarding school who stole books and some things like that. Never was comfortable being around them after I saw said behavior.


You are correct. If your name is on anything on the net, it will pop up on any google site from here on out if that name is entered into the search.
Sucks but it's modern day reality.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I read all 14 pages and noticed something kind of interesting. Once it was pointed out that someone thought MC248 was the kid, there weren't any more posts from him. Now I'm no Sherlock Holmes, but that looks a little fishy to me (pun intended since this is a fishing forum). 

I think anyone caught stealing should be banned from the pier for life. Once word gets around that the piers take it seriously and won't stand for it, the thefts would stop.


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

cold hard evidence right there


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Saw Trevor at Niceville Walmart last night. His Mommy was buying him freshwater fishing tackle...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ga Transplant said:


> I read all 14 pages and noticed something kind of interesting. Once it was pointed out that someone thought MC248 was the kid, there weren't any more posts from him. Now I'm no Sherlock Holmes, but that looks a little fishy to me (pun intended since this is a fishing forum).
> 
> I think anyone caught stealing should be banned from the pier for life. Once word gets around that the piers take it seriously and won't stand for it, the thefts would stop.


I agree. I could be wrong (like the guy in the dating thread), but this stuff is usually pretty obvious.

Here's an interesting tale. There was a moderator on another site (nothing to do with fishing or anybody or anything here; it is, however, a site with more than a hundred thousand members) who would illegally use proprietary government tracking software to track IPs of posters. It was accurate down to the street name and number.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My boys team is playing Niceville right now and I look at every player to see if i see the little turd.....i think I do, but not sure......this thread came to mind when I realized we were playing them....:whistling:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> My boys team is playing Niceville right now and I look at every player to see if i see the little turd.....i think I do, but not sure......this thread came to mind when I realized we were playing them....:whistling:


Book em Danno


----------

